# Pet needs, leads and feeds!



## GetPetSupplies (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi all!

Just wanted to drop you all a line and see what your thoughts are on our website, Get Pet Supplies!

Pet Supplies Pet Food Pet Products for Dogs, Cats and Small Animals

We offer a reward service, product suggestion and fantastic deals on delivery, UK and Internationally.

What are your thoughts on the site? How could we improve? What do you look for in a pet supply website?

We hope you like us 

x


----------

